# Low & Slow Fish & Fowl



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Fishing Report*

Capt. Nathan Beabout landed on the x with guests wade fishing recently working "low and slow" for solid Trout to 22" and plenty of catch and release. That's a preview of more great fishing to come. Warming temperatures forecasted out the next 10 days should put the fish back on the flats over mud/grass diving back into deeper holes and guts on cool snaps. Water levels are bouncing back after the cold blast of arctic air last weekend.

*Duck Report
*
Slick off's early week put a damper on the decoying action but quickly rebounded as winds built ahead of a light cool front coming early next week. Pintails have been dominating straps with Capt. Kolten Braun thumping limits of Gadwal and Teal as well this morning. Afternoon shoots have been productive with awesome wing shooting for Redheads and Scaup with Pintails making memories as well. Capt. James Cunningham said "it pays to be patient" as he reflected on a shoot Monday afternoon. He said "it was pretty tough with the birds not working well on calm conditions. Before you know it the Redheads started working a little and we managed to harvest some nice drakes hitting the limit. I thought that it was over after that but then the Pintails started trickling at us late in the day dragging toe nails through the blocks. After a rough morning hunt with slick conditions, this afternoon hunt really saved the day for guests and it just goes to show that you can't second guess Mother Nature".

*February "Net Positive" Fishing Special*

Book your February trip dates by January 31st and join us for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at The Lodge, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included. Excludes airboat trips.

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------

